# Lower unit oil change



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Do you base replacing the lower unit oil on hours in water or time. I don't get out as much these days.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What’s your user manual recommend?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty easy to do yourself. I believe it is every 200 hours, and if you are running over sand, change the impeller as well.

If you don't rack up that many hours, good to check every year just in case. Last thing you want is to burn up your lower unit.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I do my Mako once a year no matter how many hours. 
Not because the oil is shot.

Because I want to see if there is ANY water in it.


----------



## will98 (Dec 18, 2021)

I change lower unit oil every 100 hours or once every 6 months on my Merc. In terms of maintenance, one of the quickest and easiest things to do. I use amsoil, which I've had the best experience with.


----------



## fishthefork (7 mo ago)

I would do it every 100 hours. If you don't put a 100 hours on your boat a year, I would just do it once a year to be safe. It is super easy and pretty cheap to do it yourself.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine was changed when my mechanic changed impellers. But I usually do it every year and the first thing I do is check for metal shavings on the magnet


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

Make sure you install two new orings for each screw they are cheap and prevent problems.


----------



## Tarpontamer69 (6 mo ago)

Hours


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tarpontamer69 said:


> Hours


What are you selling


----------



## Tarpontamer69 (6 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What are you selling


Nothing apparently, I can't even figure out how to get past the 20 posts or replies. I'm pretty confused with all this to be honest.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tarpontamer69 said:


> Nothing apparently, I can't even figure out how to get past the 20 posts or replies. I'm pretty confused with all this to be honest.


Looks like you have 22. Congratulations!


----------



## Capteasterling (Mar 10, 2021)

Annually is good practice, mostly to catch a seal failure. Milky oil is of course an indicator.


----------

